# Saltwater in Subbox????



## 1ofaknd

*August 2003 Lowrider Magazine.
*Sound System Spotlight pg.146

A 2000 GMC Denali that has 4 12in' Kicker L7's. The article says they put saltwater in the subbox. Has anyone done this, and if so, how does it affect woofer performance? (Would be like putting polyfill in there?) Maybe a couple fish would enhance the effect


----------



## deftonekorn1002

i doubt they actually put salt water in the box because that would ruin the subs


----------



## JeremyD

> _Originally posted by deftonekorn1002_@Jun 24 2003, 05:38 PM
> *i doubt they actually put salt water in the box because that would ruin the subs*


 ah..yah...

Not to mention that salt water promotes rust and corrosion up to 20x faster than regular water.

I'd like to see a link to this article...


----------



## 1ofaknd

I don't know of any link yet. It is in the brand new Lowrider Magazine, (if you don't believe me check for yourself). Here is the exact wording as is in the article...."..Four 12-inch Kicker L7 subwoofers played from a sealed enclosure made of Plexiglas. The box was mounted to the floor at the very rear of the vehicle. The massive enclosure measured 48-inches across by 34-inches wide and was filled with saltwater." That is the exact wording. Also i don't think Plexiglas will rust, but thats not to say the basket won't rust unless maybe it was covered with a protective of something.


----------



## deftonekorn1002

it does say salt water


----------



## 1ofaknd

See i knew i wasn't the only one that seen it! Now what is the deal with it???????


----------



## Bumps N Jumps

Maybe the subs are in their own seperate part, and then they filled the rest with saltwater as a fish tank for effect? I dunno, Id have to see a picture, do they have a picture of it?


----------



## deftonekorn1002

it says "the massive enclosure measured 48-inches across by 34-inches wide and was filled with salt water" maybe they filled the part were to cones are facing with the water so the magnets are in air but i dunno cant really tell by the pic


----------



## 1ofaknd

Yea I can't tell either. I guess it could be either one. And it's to bad cuz the article says the ride was stolen, stripped, and is no longer in commission.


----------



## ALOW1

I would assume that there was a separate compartment that had saltwater in it.....must have had tropical fish in it. 

Kinda like back in the day there was a guy....I think they called him fishman riviera or something like that. He had fish in his doors.


----------



## Hop2This

Yea, I saw a car a few weeks ago at a car show with the same thing. There is a separate clear enclosure that separates the water and shit from the actual subs and box. its for looks and thats about it. it looks pretty fuckin cool if u ask me.


----------



## 83Cutlass

I would say that the water is seperated from the speaker. Salt watter would corrode the terminals, voice coil, and anything else that isn't covered in rubber/thick paint.

Back in 99 when I went to competitions, I saw an Isuzu with a big ass plexi box. It had water in it, but the 4 subs were seperated from the water with plexiglass. The neon lights made it really nice looking.


----------



## Acrophobia2587

they probably were bullshittin with u


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Sep 10 2003, 08:49 PM
> *they probably were bullshittin with u*


 bullshitting with me?? i read the shit in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!! it wasnt some punk ass bragging on his shit


----------



## deftonekorn1002

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Sep 10 2003, 08:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Sep 10 2003, 08:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Acrophobia2587_@Sep 10 2003, 08:49 PM
> *they probably were bullshittin with u*


bullshitting with me?? i read the shit in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!! it wasnt some punk ass bragging on his shit[/b][/quote]
yea bitch


----------



## sabre

I've seem it done here in AUS and I think they use the water to adjust the resonant frequency ( changing the volume of air inside ) of the sub by addin or drainin water .. maybee they use slat water cause it's more dense .


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2003, 05:12 PM
> **August 2003 Lowrider Magazine.
> *Sound System Spotlight pg.146
> 
> A 2000 GMC Denali that has 4 12in' Kicker L7's. The article says they put saltwater in the subbox. Has anyone done this, and if so, how does it affect woofer performance? (Would be like putting polyfill in there?) Maybe a couple fish would enhance the effect
> [snapback]815508[/snapback]​*



ttt for a weird topic. Anyone get to the bottom of this>? Was it just for looks?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jun 20 2005, 09:04 PM
> *ttt for a weird topic. Anyone get to the bottom of this>? Was it just for looks?
> [snapback]3299651[/snapback]​*


im' sure it was....i still remember reading this shit in LRM sound system spotlight. :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

here is the page!!

it mentions the saltwater on the rest of the article a few pages up


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Sep 10 2003, 09:49 PM
> *they probably were bullshittin with u
> [snapback]1049657[/snapback]​*


haha, what a newb


----------



## ibanender

Let's get a few things straight here.....

Water + wood = bad

That tells me, where the water is, isn't wood. Now lets go to another step here..... 

Salt + water + subwoofer = bad. 

Sit a sub on the beach for a month, come back to it and see what it looks like. That thing is gonna have all kinds of problems, just from the salt. Slosh some water on it and you've got an instantly dead sub from a coil that shorted in water.

Water should NEVER be in contact with a sub, front or back. My guess is its a seperate chamber with the water in it and the writer and the editor don't have the mental capacity to explain it so people don't go and do stupid shit.


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 21 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Let's get a few things straight here.....
> 
> Water + wood = bad
> 
> That tells me, where the water is, isn't wood.  Now lets go to another step here.....
> 
> Salt + water + subwoofer = bad.
> 
> Sit a sub on the beach for a month, come back to it and see what it looks like.  That thing is gonna have all kinds of problems, just from the salt.  Slosh some water on it and you've got an instantly dead sub from a coil that shorted in water.
> 
> Water should NEVER be in contact with a sub, front or back.  My guess is its a seperate chamber with the water in it and the writer and the editor don't have the mental capacity to explain it so people don't go and do stupid shit.
> [snapback]3302710[/snapback]​*


its in a fiberglass box, i doubt the water was touching the magnets, but i wonder what it would do to the cone and surround......


----------



## 1ofaknd

looking at the box..the only place i see that they might put the water is in that central chamber..where all the cones face each other.


----------



## Stealth

hmmmm it would be pretty cool to see the effect of the bass on the water


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 22 2005, 06:21 AM
> *hmmmm it would be pretty cool to see the effect of the bass on the water
> [snapback]3305458[/snapback]​*


it would be the same effect as having a 10 lb cone on the woofer.......


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 22 2005, 02:00 PM
> *it would be the same effect as having a 10 lb cone on the woofer.......
> [snapback]3306702[/snapback]​*


negative nancy


----------



## MonteMan

It might be a typo.....kicker is made by Stillwater designs. Prolly meant it was filled with Stillwater


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 22 2005, 04:30 PM
> *It might be a typo.....kicker is made by Stillwater designs. Prolly meant it was filled with Stillwater
> [snapback]3307347[/snapback]​*


That would make sense, and thats what I initially thought, but that would also make the writer and editor morons for not catching it, and writing it.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I'll have to scan the article...didn't sound like a typo to me.


----------



## Stealth

Stillwater instead of Saltwater? well it would've had to be out of context in the first place. think about it:

A box filled with Stillwater?

The box has Saltwater in it. 

neither of them make sense :-/


----------



## 1ofaknd

ok.here is the exerpt from the article.


"Four 12-Inch Kicker L7 Solobaric subwoofers played from a sealed enclosure made of Plexiglass. The box was mounted to the floor at the very rear of the vehicle. The massive enclosure measured 48 inches across by 34 inches wide *and was filled with saltwater*"


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2005, 10:05 PM
> *ok.here is the exerpt from the article.
> "Four 12-Inch Kicker L7 Solobaric subwoofers played from a sealed enclosure made of Plexiglass. The box was mounted to the floor at the very rear of the vehicle. The massive enclosure measured 48 inches across by 34 inches wide and was filled with saltwater"
> [snapback]3308769[/snapback]​*


I bet they used a spell checker and grammar checker. The spell checker said "stillwater, bitch you trippin, its supposed to be saltwater ho!" Salt water is two words, not one, so assuming you typed it as it was printed, that explains it.


----------



## Stealth

still doesn't make sense.

it's like me saying "my box is filled with Memphis"... that's just not the right way of saying it


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 23 2005, 08:18 AM
> *still doesn't make sense.
> 
> it's like me saying "my box is filled with Memphis"... that's just not the right way of saying it
> [snapback]3309944[/snapback]​*


I know we've established that the writer and editor are both morons, so I guess that leaves him room to word it that way.


----------



## Stealth

or did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it really did have salt water in the box? or if not directly in the box (i agree, that's highly unlikely) then around the box or something?


----------



## MonteMan

NEWS FLASH....WHO GIVE"S A FUCK


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jun 23 2005, 04:28 PM
> *or did it ever occur to anyone that maybe it really did have salt water in the box?  or if not directly in the box (i agree, that's highly unlikely) then around the box or something?
> [snapback]3312040[/snapback]​*


Why salt water instead of fresh water? Salt would build up on the plexi and give it a haze. What happens when the water evaporates? You are left with a salt lining in the box. Maybe I'm too smart for that magazine, or the people who did the installation, but collectively it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 23 2005, 04:41 PM
> *NEWS FLASH....WHO GIVE"S A FUCK
> [snapback]3312085[/snapback]​*


apparently somebody, because they posted on it.


----------

